# Where can I get pedal car wheels?



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looking for a set of spoke pedal car wheels for a club member. Thanks.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

pamona swapmeet


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

walmart


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

www.pedalcarwheel.com/soldoutforever


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

shopping car wheels....like the ones the old ladies use...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jul 29 2008, 05:21 PM~11209639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thoes work to i've seen them at trades day. and their already chrome but theirs no whitewall


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Try here..










http://www.speedwaymotors.com/p/6419,537_T...-and-Tires.html





http://www.speedwaymotors.com/m/563_Pedal-...nd-Hubcaps.html


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Like this:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 30 2008, 04:28 PM~11213699
> *Like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's pretty much what my club member is wanting to get.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:38 PM~11198098
> *Looking for a set of spoke pedal car wheels for a club member.  Thanks.
> *


have some custom ones made! :biggrin:


----------

